# MXC - MGC Pharmaceuticals



## springhill (27 June 2012)

HEA is to undergo change soon to be named Erin Resources.

As of March 31st they had $762k in the kitty.

June 13th they raised $250k (before costs).
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120613/pdf/426t2g1y5tvk0d.pdf

May 14th.
*HEALTH CORPORATION TO ACQUIRE SENEGAL GOLD PROJECTS*

HIGHLIGHTS
● HEA has entered into a binding agreement to acquire 100% of Erin, which in turn holds various interests in six (6) prospective gold assets located in the Republic of Senegal. The Projects are the Lingokoto, Bouroubourou, Wassadou, Woye, Garaboureya South and Balakonko projects.
● Erin and its Projects have been funded and strongly supported by its major shareholders, that include two highly respected international resource investment funds.
● The Erin directors fully support and endorse the terms of HEA’s offer under the MIA and strongly recommend Erin shareholders accept the terms of the offer.
● On completion HEA will become a gold focused exploration company, with Verona Capital Pty Ltd (Verona) providing an experienced operational and corporate executive team to manage the Company and its Projects.
● Verona Capital will take on the operational and corporate executive responsibilities of the Company, to be led by Mr Grant Davey. Mr Davey is an operational mining engineer with 20 years of gold mining experience globally, most of which has been in Africa.
● The Woye Project contains a linear gold in soil anomaly covering a strike length of approximately 7 kilometres coincident with major geological structures and artisanal workings. Randgold has recently announced important gold intersections in drilling near the southern boundary of the Woye Permit.1
● The Bouroubourou Project lies 16 km northeast of Taranga Gold Corporation's Sabodala Mine (1.4Moz) and has areas of extensive artisanal workings in close proximity to the east. 2 Gold‐in‐soil anomalies extend over 3 km in two structurally controlled zones that are along strike to the west of these workings.
● The Lingokoto Project lies approximately 14 km west of Randgold Resources Limited’s Loulo Gold Mine (12Moz) and includes 3 extensive zones of previously un‐explored gold‐in‐soil anomalies.3
● The Garaboureya South Project is located on the margin of the Senegal‐Mali Shear Zone that hosts the Sadiola Gold Mine (14Moz), the Loulo Gold Mine (12Moz) and the new Fekola discovery of Papillon Resources Limited. 4 The Garaboureya South Permit lies 10 kilometres north west of Fekola and has a series of untested gold in soil anomalies.
● Senegal is a politically stable democracy with attractive foreign investment rules.


June 21st
*KEY APPOINTMENTS MADE AND INITIAL EXPLORATION PROGRAMS UNDERWAY ON SENEGALESE GOLD PROJECTS
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426ys4jqjx8h00.pdfHEA appoints Mr Grant Davey as Managing Director of the Company, effective immediately.
Mr Davey is a Mining Engineer with over 20 years gold experience having worked in senior operational role in Africa and Australia with AngloGold Ashanti, Anglo Coal and Forbes & Manhattan

An exploration programme consisting of a RC (1,400m) and RAB (5,000m) drilling programme on Woye and
RAB (4,000m) on Belouborou was started on 19 May 2012 and is expected to be complete by the end of July
2012. In addition Erin has commenced an infill soil geochemistry program on the Woye, Wassadou South,
Lingokoto and Garaboureya South properties as well. The purpose of these exploration programmes is to
establish mineralised exploration targets for the 2012‐2013 drilling season which will commence in
November 2012 after the end of the wet season.

To manage the exploration activities in Senegal, Mr Mark Fleming has been appointed as Exploration
Manager. Mr Fleming has extensive African experience having worked in Africa for the last 10 years in senior
geology operational roles.

In addition, Mr Daniel Courtney has been appointed as Senior Site Geologist. Mr Courtney has vast
experience in the south east Senegalese Birimian Greenstone Belts where he has worked for Oromin over the
last 7  ½ years in Senegal.



June 27th.
*High Grade Gold Mineralisation Confirms Prospectivity at Woye Gold Exploration Project
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120627/pdf/42727ybvh3llss.pdf

● Artisanal rock bulk samples from workings at the Woye Gold Exploration Project have produced fire assay results of between *93.2/t Au – 106g/t Au.*
● These initial results strongly support the exploration potential for gold deposits in the area.
● These results further support our intention to conduct Fire Assay analysis on all mineralised samples collected from the current drilling program at Woye.
● The Company announced its intention to merge with Erin Resources on 14 May 2012 and Erin’s gold exploration projects will become the main focus of the Company’s activities.


With those sample grades in a prospective area this may well worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2012)

*Re: HEA - Health Corp Ltd*

HEA exploration update.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120628/pdf/42734lmlptmqd5.pdf

Highlights:
• Initial exploration programmes at Woye and Bouroubourou expected to be completed by the end of July 2012.
• Encouraging veining, alteration and structural systems intersected at Woye.
• Initial Fire Assay results expected in July 2012.


----------



## burglar (28 June 2012)

*Re: HEA - Health Corporation*



springhill said:


> ● Artisanal rock bulk samples from workings at the Woye Gold Exploration Project have produced fire assay results of between *93.2/t Au – 106g/t Au.*
> 
> With those sample grades in a prospective area this may well worth keeping an eye on.




Yes, those grades are impressive!!


----------



## springhill (28 June 2012)

*Re: HEA - Health Corporation*

The thing to watch with HEA is that with the completion of the acquisition there will be 600m shares on issue. They will then do a share consolidation. I would like to see the terms of that before sticking a toe in this one, but I will be watching it like a hawk.
Right at top of my list, this one.


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Re: HEA - Health Corporation*

HEA releases company presentation regarding its gold assets in Senegal.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120712/pdf/427ckr59n8d534.pdf


----------



## springhill (12 September 2012)

*Re: ERI - Erin Resources*

*Completion of Capital Raising and Issue of Shares*

Erin Resources confirm it has today closed the offer pursuant to its prospectus dated 26 July 2012 after receiving valid applications for 12,958,000 fully paid ordinary shares at an issue price of $0.20 each to raise $2,591,600 before costs. The application funds have cleared in the Company’s bank account and the Board has today resolved to allot the 12,958,000 ordinary shares applied for.
The Company is currently in the process of completing its application with the ASX for reinstatement of its securities for trading as Erin Resources Ltd (ASX: ERI), and expects to complete this by early next week.


----------



## System (16 December 2015)

On December 16th, 2015, Erin Resources Limited (ERI) changed its name and ASX code to MGC Pharmaceuticals Limited (MXC).


----------



## ojhowle (13 March 2017)

Lots of momentum on this stock right now


----------



## greggles (20 October 2017)

Boom! MXC up around 55% so far today after releasing an announcement concerning the execution of a $40 million white-label CBD cosmetics agreement.


----------



## McLovin (20 October 2017)

Something fishy about that Varm Cosmo. They can take $40m of CBD, but they barely have a website, and a Google search in Korean brings up zero about their "St Nicola" product the same in English. I wouldn't touch this until the money starts coming in the door, which will apparently begin sometime in November.


----------



## Bourseboy (21 October 2017)

McLovin said:


> Something fishy about that Varm Cosmo. They can take $40m of CBD, but they barely have a website, and a Google search in Korean brings up zero about their "St Nicola" product the same in English. I wouldn't touch this until the money starts coming in the door, which will apparently begin sometime in November.





McLovin said:


> Something fishy about that Varm Cosmo. They can take $40m of CBD, but they barely have a website, and a Google search in Korean brings up zero about their "St Nicola" product the same in English. I wouldn't touch this until the money starts coming in the door, which will apparently begin sometime in November.





McLovin said:


> Something fishy about that Varm Cosmo. They can take $40m of CBD, but they barely have a website, and a Google search in Korean brings up zero about their "St Nicola" product the same in English. I wouldn't touch this until the money starts coming ie door, which will apparently begin sometime in November.





I am new to trading and have been watching MXC since 23 Feb when it was at $0.044. What I don't get is how ASX works out Gains and Declines. Yesterday ASX showed greatest Gain as 6.84%, namely Vocus (VOC). Surely MXC, which doubled in price should hold this position. What am I missing?


----------



## McLovin (21 October 2017)

Bourseboy said:


> I am new to trading and have been watching MXC since 23 Feb when it was at $0.044. What I don't get is how ASX works out Gains and Declines. Yesterday ASX showed greatest Gain as 6.84%, namely Vocus (VOC). Surely MXC, which doubled in price should hold this position. What am I missing?




I'm pretty sure to make those lists usually require the company to be included in the All Ords or the 200. MXC is too small to be in any index.


----------



## greggles (11 October 2018)

Hard to find any bright spots in the market today, but MGC Pharmaceuticals appears to be a standout.

MXC announced today that their Medicinal Cannabis based IMP, CannEpil™ is now available for supply in Australia under the Authorised Prescriber Scheme and that authorisation has been granted by the TGA
to specialist prescribers who are now authorised to supply CannEpil™ to patients in Australia.

The company expects CannEpil™ to generate $1 million in annualised revenue from the initial base of approximately 100 patients and supply is expected to commence in Australia by December 2018.

Today's news has stemmed a more than eight months share price decline from 12.5c to a low of 4.7c. MXC is currently up 29.4% to 6.6c on huge volume of more than 45 million shares.


----------



## citac (29 January 2019)

MGC Pharmaceuticals Ltd (ASX: MXC or “the Company”) is pleased to announce the sale of MGC Derma d.o.o (“MGC Derma”) to private Canadian cannabis investment company, Cannaglobal Canada Co Inc. (“CannaGlobal”), has been formally completed.

Following the submission of all notarised share transfer documentation to the Slovenian court, the share transfer has been legally ratified and settlement of the MGC Derma sale has completed. Completion of this process delivers 100% ownership of MGC Derma to CannaGlobal, and MXC now holds a strategic 10% equity interest in CannaGlobal. 

Completion of this transaction represents a landmark for the Company, as the divestment of MGC Derma allows the Board to focus its resources into becoming an EU based, leading pure bio-pharma company and deliver on its seed-to-pharma business model. 

As part of the deal, MXC will continue the cosmetic production for CannaGlobal and the sales of the cosmetics raw material which includes Aquiol™ - MGC’s CBD Water Soluble propriety, for a minimum of five years. This will allow MXC to gain value directly from the success of the brand and increase in sales from the supply of the cosmetics raw materials to MGC Derma. Additionally, MXC will hold direct investment exposure and potential value upside through its 10% shareholding in CannaGlobal, from the future success of not only MGC Derma, but the other investments made by CannaGlobal and its growing cannabis product portfolio.


----------



## greggles (12 April 2019)

MGC Pharmaceuticals has advised this morning that it has received a United Kingdom Controlled Drug Import Licence permit for the importation of CannEpil™ into the United Kingdom. In addition, MXC has also received its first formal purchase orders for CannEpil™ through licensed distribution partners in both Australia and the United Kingdom.

Today's news has seen a healthy spike in MXC's share price but I suspect that it may just be another spike that precedes a further share price decline. An 18 month chart best illustrates that consistent pattern in its price action.

I note that the there is no quantity or value mentioned for the purchase orders mentioned today and I suspect that there is good reason for that.

Personally, I wouldn't go near MXC until they have proven that they are capable of generating real revenue and transition from a loss making enterprise into a profitable one with a product that has a proven and sustainable market.


----------



## greggles (7 May 2019)

Despite my skepticism, MXC has been doing well over the last month.  The announcements have kept on coming and the share price has risen to a high of 5.8c today.

Recent announcements:

17 April - Agreement for CBD Nutraceuticals Entry into China Market
2 May - New Distribution Agreements Signed for CannEpil & IMP's
6 May - UK Distribution Agreement with Grow Biotech and IPS

Their Quarterly Report released on 30 April recorded a $2.242 million loss with just $3,000 of revenue. 

With only $4.056 million left in the bank it's clear they are going to need to raise capital soon. Capital outflows for the current quarter were estimated by the company at $1.621 million.

I'm still a skeptic but someone is snapping up MXC stock and driving the price higher. I can't quite figure this one out.


----------



## Ann (7 May 2019)

greggles said:


> I'm still a skeptic but someone is snapping up MXC stock and driving the price higher. I can't quite figure this one out.




May have something to do with this article today and cannabis is getting to be a bit interesting...

*MGC Pharma officially enters UK with CannEpil distribution to begin immediately*


_Medicinal cannabis producer MGC Pharmaceuticals’ (ASX: MXC) first CannEpil shipment to the UK has landed on British soil and will be immediately distributed to the country’s pharmacies and patients._

_ 
MGC Pharma’s cannabinoid-based CannEpil product is an oil solution that can be taken orally to relieve the symptoms of severe epilepsy – particularly where conventional medications and therapies have failed to control the disorder.


The UK Government legalised the use of medicinal cannabis in the country on 1 November last year, with MGC Pharma’s recently appointed distributors Grow Biotech PLS and IPS Specials already receiving prescriptions for CannEpil. More..._


----------



## aus_trader (30 July 2019)

I have entered MGC Pharmaceuticals Ltd (MXC) for the August stock tipping. I think it'll have a bit of a run up if the price rises in other Cannabis / Pot stocks is mimicked. This sector is showing a bit of interest after stock prices have been sliding for a long time for Pot related stocks.


----------



## dasher9 (8 November 2019)

"The Company has now passed the 1,000 prescribed products milestone ahead of schedule in Australia and the United Kingdom, through prescriptions issued to more than 500 unique patients."

• This milestone of 1,000 prescribed products has been achieved ahead of schedule due to the significant increase in prescriptions issued during October 
• More than double the number of units prescribed in October compared to September 
• More than 25 units prescribed on average per business day during October, increasing by 20% over the past 2 weeks 
• The profile now being established of return patients for MGC Pharma products is expected to drive the prescription growth rate through November and December 
• One of MGC Pharma’s key distribution partners, Cannvalate, who account for more than half of prescriptions to date due to their close ties with the medical community and national footprint, report increasing interest in the Company’s products due to competitive price and quality 
• Demonstrates the near-term revenue generating potential of the Company based on its phytocannabinoid derived medicines available only to patients in Australia and the UK to date 
• MGC Pharma’s EU-GMP manufacturing facility in Slovenia can produce its pharmaceutical grade phytocannabinoid medicines for approximately 5,000 patients per month, at full capacity 
• MGC Pharma’s proprietary products, CannEpil® and MXP100 (100mg/mL cannabidiol), are prescribed in Australia under the Special Access Scheme and in the UK through specialised doctors permitted to prescribe phytocannabinoid derived medicines under the Early Access to Medicines Scheme 
• CannEpil® is the Company’s high CBD, low THC formula (20:1) phytocannabinoid derived formulation targeting the treatment of drug resistant epilepsy while MXP100 is recommended for mild neurological disorders, inflammatory and for hepatoma patients 
• New Purchase Orders exceeding €300,000 recently received for all MGC Pharma products as demand continues to increase


----------



## dasher9 (8 November 2019)

"The Company has now passed the 1,000 prescribed products milestone ahead of schedule in Australia and the United Kingdom, through prescriptions issued to more than 500 unique patients."

• This milestone of 1,000 prescribed products has been achieved ahead of schedule due to the significant increase in prescriptions issued during October 
• More than double the number of units prescribed in October compared to September 
• More than 25 units prescribed on average per business day during October, increasing by 20% over the past 2 weeks 
• The profile now being established of return patients for MGC Pharma products is expected to drive the prescription growth rate through November and December 
• One of MGC Pharma’s key distribution partners, Cannvalate, who account for more than half of prescriptions to date due to their close ties with the medical community and national footprint, report increasing interest in the Company’s products due to competitive price and quality 
• Demonstrates the near-term revenue generating potential of the Company based on its phytocannabinoid derived medicines available only to patients in Australia and the UK to date 
• MGC Pharma’s EU-GMP manufacturing facility in Slovenia can produce its pharmaceutical grade phytocannabinoid medicines for approximately 5,000 patients per month, at full capacity 
• MGC Pharma’s proprietary products, CannEpil® and MXP100 (100mg/mL cannabidiol), are prescribed in Australia under the Special Access Scheme and in the UK through specialised doctors permitted to prescribe phytocannabinoid derived medicines under the Early Access to Medicines Scheme 
• CannEpil® is the Company’s high CBD, low THC formula (20:1) phytocannabinoid derived formulation targeting the treatment of drug resistant epilepsy while MXP100 is recommended for mild neurological disorders, inflammatory and for hepatoma patients 
• New Purchase Orders exceeding €300,000 recently received for all MGC Pharma products as demand continues to increase


----------



## Black_Diamond (13 February 2021)

Bought this penny stock on 4 Feb 2021 at 0.029 and sold at 0.065 on 12 Feb, with a return of 121%!! How far the stock will go high?


----------



## Miner (18 February 2021)

Black_Diamond said:


> Bought this penny stock on 4 Feb 2021 at 0.029 and sold at 0.065 on 12 Feb, with a return of 121%!! How far the stock will go high?



@Black_Diamond 
Congratulations. I reckon you did the right thing to get a huge profit. It is always hind sight if the stock dived down since you sold or decided not to sell . Today's 37 percent rise could be frustrating but no one has a crystal ball.
So once again, congratulations


----------



## noirua (28 February 2021)




----------



## noirua (29 March 2021)

CBD market 'not yet compliant' with the law - and tough new rules will soon come into force
					

Nearly eight million Britons bought CBD last year, but 55% struggle to access reliable information about what they're buying.




					news.sky.com


----------



## noirua (3 April 2021)

I could come a cropper with this one as this sector, in general, has tumbled in the last month though admittedly there are a few Canadian enterprises still doing well. So far I'm down about 25% and considering buying more at this much lower price. Am I dithering too much or doing a masterly inactive move - probably the former.


----------



## noirua (27 April 2021)

23 April 2021


----------



## greggles (3 September 2021)

After a great start to 2021, it's been an agonising six months for MXC shareholders. But some good news in the last couple of weeks has stopped the slow, steady share price decline in its tracks.

26 August: MGC Pharma executes binding US$24 million supply and distribution agreement for first product launch into the USA  
2 September: CimetrATM import approval granted in India for Emergency Use Authorisation registration

Sentiment looks like it's starting to turn at last.


----------



## debtfree (9 September 2021)

Nicely picked up @greggles, I see it broke above the recent 0.06 cent high bar yesterday up 16% .


----------

